# Question about Melo



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

What's up with the WB (Warner Bros) tattoo on his left shoulder? I was looking at that during the game on Friday and couldn't figure out what it would be for.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West Baltimore would be my guess


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

"ANTHONY, Carmelo NBA player has 6+ tattoos on his chest, back & both arms, they include the Puerto Rican flag, the words WHEN THE GRASS IS CUT THE SNAKES WILL SHOW, Loyalty, Honesty, Blessed and Delivered, and ask, WHO CAN I TRUST? He also has a WB tattoo just below his left shoulder. It stands for west Baltimore, his boyhood home. "

http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/celebrity_tattoos_a.htm


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hes part PRican?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> hes part PRican?


Puerto Rico is a country, not an ethnicity. There are black people from there as well.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Picky picky...there are Puerto Ricans in the USA who were born here, along with Mexicans, Russians, Palestinians, etc...who cares?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

And his dad was puerto rican, and his mom was black...who cares?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> And his dad was puerto rican, and his mom was black...who cares?


I know this. His dad was a black man from Puerto Rico. Being part-Puerto Rican doesn't make sense. Puerto Rican isn't an ethnicity.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> Puerto Rico is a country, not an ethnicity. There are black people from there as well.


A territory of the U.S., actually, isn't it?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

HKF said:


> I know this. His dad was a black man from Puerto Rico. Being part-Puerto Rican doesn't make sense. Puerto Rican isn't an ethnicity.


Puerto Rican is a Nationality, like Welsh or German. I am one-quarter Welsh, jsut like Melo is half Puerto Rican.


----------

